# Micromaster, LC-Filter, 8 Motoren, Kabellänge



## Dotzi (5 September 2010)

Hallo,

ein LC-Filter an einem Micromaster 420 5,5kW (Bauform C) wird zu warm.
Aus der Anleitung geht hervor, dass die zulässige Leitungslänge zum Motor 200m nicht überschreiten darf.
In diesem Fall sind 8 Motoren mit Leitungslängen zwischen 50m - 80m angeschlossen. Die Motoren sind sternförmig angeschlossen und benutzen alle den gleichen Filter.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ist die Gesamtlänge aller Leitungen ausschlaggebend oder die Leitung zum weitest entfernten Motor, oder irgendwas dazwischen?

Sollte der Aufbau unklar sein, mache ich noch eine Skizze.


Gruß

Dotzi

edit: Skizze eingefügt, Anleitung für 6SE6400-3TD03-2CD0 eingefügt


----------



## klausbre (5 September 2010)

*PWM-Taktfrequenz*

Hallo,

der LC-Filter von Siemens ist mir zwar nicht wirklich
ein Begriff, aber abgangsseitige Filter werden i.d.R. 
auf eine Leitungslänge ausgelegt.

Vielleicht einen Versuch wert: reduziere doch einmal
die PWM-Taktfrequenz des FUs. Auf diese Art hat ein
Kunde von mir vor ein paar Wochen rund 30°C (!) an
einem Danfoss-Sinusfilter einsparen können.


----------



## Dotzi (5 September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Information.

Die PWM Frequenz werde ich überprüfen, sobald ich an der Anlage bin.
Von Siemens vorgesehen sind 4kHz. Was am Umrichter eingestellt ist, kann ich Moment nicht sagen.

Gruß


----------



## offliner (9 September 2010)

Der Betrieb ist NUR mit 4kHz zulässig (siehe Betriebsanleitung) ! Angaben zur maximalen Leitungslänge kann man bei Gruppenantrieben nicht pauschal machen. Hier kommt es darauf an, welche Leitungen verwendet werden. Normalerweise geht hier deutlich mehr als bei einem Einzelantrieb, da die Leitungen der Unterverteilung einen geringeren Querschnitt als bei einem Einzelantrieb und damit auch geringere Kapazitätsbeläge haben. Ungünstig sind allerdings unterschiedliche Leitungslängen zu den Motoren, da dadurch unsymmetrische Verhältnisse entstehen.


----------



## Dotzi (9 September 2010)

Habe mir nun die Sache vor Ort ansehen können.

Es gab 3 Probleme.
Parameter 290 am Micromaster hatte den Wert 2. Ist nun 0.
Links und rechts der Filter war nicht der vorgeschriebene Freiraum von 100mm.
Eingangsdrosseln und LC-Filter waren unter den FU geschraubt. Ist so bei Bauform C nicht erlaubt.

Es steht nun eine Umsetzung der Filter und des Antriebs an.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.


----------

